# Bonding an aboveground pool



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Not knowing much about above ground pools, I can at least answer your specific question. The bonding grid must be in contact with the earth. It would serve no purpose if it where installed as you intend. The pump motor, the water itself and any metal parts such as ladders must be bonded also. It also must be GFCI protected.
There are others here that will be more specific and know much more. Just keep checking back. Someone will find something wrong with what I said for sure. :yes: Then you will get all the answers you need.

I am not even sure you are required to have a bonding grid on an above ground pool. So I will be watching too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Try:
http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/home...electrical-wiring-above-ground-pools-2002.php
Note: This states based on 2002 NEC so it is dated but may give you an idea of some key concepts. You should check your local town to see what code you have to follow; it is very important for saving lives that you do this properly and according to current guidelines.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Assuming the pool is steel (metal sides) and those sides are bolted to each *metal* post most local codes only require that you bond to no more than 4 of those posts or to the metal bottom track. Your bonding metal around the pool together not dirt so anywhere on that metal post is fine. Just get a bonding/ground lug and put it on the post and attach your #8 copper bonding wire to it. Remember all metal within 5 feet of the pool walls needs to be bonded so you really need to do your homework before you call it a day.

In 2008 minimum safety requirements by the nec have included bonding the pool water. So to do this you attach a bonding widget to the front of your pool motor then start your number #8 bonding wire there then catch the bonding lug on the pump then go on to the bottom track of the pool... bond everything else to the pool bottom track or steel posts. You must also have a grid around the pool perimeter walking area. If the pool is already erected a alternate means to have a grid around the pool is as follows


(b) Alternate Means. Equipotential bonding conductor meeting the following:
(1) 8 AWG *bare *solid copper bonding conductor.
(2) The bonding conductor shall follow the contour of the perimeter surface.
(3) Use only Listed splicing devices.
(4) Bonding conductor shall be 18 to 24 in. from the inside walls of the pool.
(5) Bonding conductor shall be secured within or under the perimeter surface 4 to 6 in. below the subgrade.





Bonding widget...not the only way but one of the complaint methods


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you showed up Stubbie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

When you're done, check that the voltage between the water and all nearby concrete/metal is less than 0.5 vac. 

If this voltage is due to phantom voltages, it's less dangerous but you have a problem with improper bonding. 

If it's not due to phantom voltages you still have a problem and it's more dangerous. 

0.1 vac is probably a reasonable goal.


----------

